# Multi Specialty Billing and Coding Specialist



## medicalbiller36 (Aug 24, 2009)

I am an elven year Medical Billing specialist,and a newly certified professional coder, I am excited about me new endeavors and very optimistic about my future as a Medical Coding Specialist. Although  I am  newly certified as a coder, I am a seasoned verteran in health care billing, and coding. I am looking for full or part time work, in the Southern California area.


----------



## Gisellecc (Apr 28, 2010)

*Cpc coder surgery southern california*

Where are you located? Are you interested in relocating to Victorville, CA?


----------

